# Shell Fungus 101.......



## EricIvins (Aug 11, 2011)

This kiddies is Shell Fungus........

The pictures should say it all, but as you can see, it's white and kind of chalky.......These pictures were taken a day after the first debriding, which was done with Novalsan and a brush.......It did take alot of the built up crud off.......As the Anti-Fungal treatment continues, this will all gradually scrub off.......

I'm doing something different with this animal though - Usually I use the cream.......I'm trying the spray this time around.......I'm a rebel I guess, and I like to have options when treating simple things like this.......

Note - This is a fairly bad case, but obvious enough for helping identify when Fungus is starting to form........It comes from many things, but alot of the substrates that has been commercialized for Reptiles have a tendency to help jump start the process........Cypress Mulch is about the worst......

You can see where it has eaten through some of the Keratin layers in the pictures.......


----------



## ascott (Aug 11, 2011)

What would you guess the cause of your guys fungus amongus .....


----------



## GeoTerraTestudo (Aug 11, 2011)

Oh my gosh. That's terrible. What's the prognosis?


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Aug 11, 2011)

We have seen similar, never that much.


----------



## Madkins007 (Aug 11, 2011)

Eric- You mention that cypress mulch 'is about the worst' for fungus infestations. Like a lot of other keepers, I've had several tortoises on cypress for years with no ill effect. Can you clarify your comment?

I'd also really like to see the plastron of the tortoise out of sheer morbid curiosity.


----------



## ascott (Aug 11, 2011)

Also.....aside from the funky stuff....your tortoise has a beautiful shaped smooth shell


----------



## HLogic (Aug 11, 2011)

I hope you used some of that spray on your foot after using it as a 'ruler'!


----------



## dmmj (Aug 11, 2011)

HLogic said:


> I hope you used some of that spray on your foot after using it as a 'ruler'!


I was thinking the same thing


----------



## ascott (Aug 11, 2011)

My grandma got "fungus amongus" once from eating a wood barrel pickle at a fair....serious.....we teased her for years when ever she wanted to give us kisses and hugs....."eewwww Grammy, we are going to get the furry pickle throat" is what we rotten kids would say LOL... I know, off topic ....sorry.


----------



## EricIvins (Oct 27, 2011)

I gave the powder spray a few weeks to see how it works, and it failed miserably........

However, this is what it looks like a day after using Clotrimazole ( Lotrimin AT ) cream........The Fungus is completely gone......

I didn't go over a few spots just to show the difference, and some I missed, but a small tube and a large Tortoise just doesn't work out the way I thought it would......

Pictures should say it all......


----------



## Grigor.Love. (Oct 27, 2011)

Oh wow, what a difference!


----------



## yagyujubei (Oct 27, 2011)

The results are amazing . Great thread.


----------



## jackrat (Oct 27, 2011)

Great results!


----------



## shelledfriends (Oct 27, 2011)

Hi Eric,
Is that Clotrimazole as in the stuff they sell at pharmacies for people? If yes can that be used for aquatic turtles as well?

I have seen a few cases where it appears the fungus is below the topmost keratin layer. In other words I don't feel anything when I touch but I can see the discoloration under the top layer. How would you go about handling such cases?

Thank you.
Michael


----------



## Tony the tank (Oct 27, 2011)

Wow..big difference...Eric..My sulcata doesnt have anything white but does have similar cracks in between the scutes like the first pictures you posted..Is that from the fungus..or is that normal...

Any info would be appreciated 
Thank you


----------



## EricIvins (Oct 27, 2011)

shelledfriends said:


> Hi Eric,
> Is that Clotrimazole as in the stuff they sell at pharmacies for people? If yes can that be used for aquatic turtles as well?
> 
> I have seen a few cases where it appears the fungus is below the topmost keratin layer. In other words I don't feel anything when I touch but I can see the discoloration under the top layer. How would you go about handling such cases?
> ...



That more than likely is just Mineral deposits......Happens alot with species who shed Scutes frequently.....As the Scutes loosen up, water gets underneath, dries up, and the cycle continues on.......You'll see it with just about any Map Turtle in captivity.......98% of problems with Scutes on a Turtle is Bacterial in nature......Treat with Terramycin or Acriflavine and most Bacterial infections are taken care of......





Tony the tank said:


> Wow..big difference...Eric..My sulcata doesnt have anything white but does have similar cracks in between the scutes like the first pictures you posted..Is that from the fungus..or is that normal...
> 
> Any info would be appreciated
> Thank you



That's either growth lines or growth rings......They'll look different on an Adult than a Juvie or hatchling.......


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Oct 27, 2011)

I have been using cypress mulch and orchid bark for a number of years and none of my animals has ever had a fungus or shell rot...


----------

